# Air compressors



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

Good morning everyone. I just wanted to say HI since I am new here. I have a few questions about air compressors. I am a do it yourselfer and like doing woodworking in my spare time. I have been a fan of Dewalt tools so that’s what I would like to stick with. 
I am kind of looking at the Dewalt 0ne or two gallon compressors. Anyone have these?? I would mostly be using it for finish nailing and I want it to be able to run one framing nailer it doesn’t have to run it perfect just be able to.

Now I am kind of stuck on finish nailers? I found a good deal on a Dewalt 18 gauge brad nailer but I don’t really know what all that means?
Can someone help me out?

Thanks guys!
Have a great week!


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

A brad nailer is for installing trim. the larger size compressors can handle more production. (work faster) this comes to play in framing and roofing only. Floors and trim install slow enough that even a small compressor will do. The smaller compressor most likely will do fine for what you intend to use it for.


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks
Most of what i would like to do is trim work, cabinets and the usual air up tires.
anyone else?


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

what do you guys think of the Dewalt D55141FNBN Finish Nailer, Brad Nailer, Compressor Combo 
Its a 2 gallon compressor and 18 gauge brad and 16 gauge finish nailer


----------



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

go for it Dewalt makes great tools, and the compressor seems compact which will be easy to transport and store. If you find you need more power out of your compressor you can always upgrade.


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks
What would i use the nailers for....like whats a brad nailer for? or whats the finish nailer for?? 
Thats what i am stuck on now


----------



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

The finish nailers are generally used for trim work such as molding or nailing pretty much anything where you need a 1-2" nail (I have used up 2.5" inches in my porter cable). The Brad nailer is good for really small nail jobs (pinning) for example I just used it to pin thin molding strips with 1/2" nails to threshold that was too small for my finish nailer. this compressor probably can run a framing nailer at a low rate of fire.


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks!
anyone else?


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I use a brad nail er when shooting the trim into the frame around doors and windows and when I "pin" the corners together. The larger finish nails occasionally "blows" the wood out. If you do a lot of finish work you will want both. They both have their specific jobs to do.


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks brokenknee
YA really its just for me trying to figure out what thoses specific jobs are


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Bob's on the same line as I am thinking: It doesn't matter what brand of compressor you buy, although quality brand names may be better, but you need to consider the CFM output of a compressor _and_ the rated PSI at a given CFM. In other words, you need to figure out how much air, in PSI/CFM you will need in a given amount of time. Some of those small package units will operate a brad nailer, like ever 30 seconds or so, some units will operate 5-6 framing nailers as fast as the operators can nail. Do your homework and get the unit you need, and not just want. David


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

Does anyone have the Dewalt D55146 compressor
It is a 200 psi 4.5 gal. 1.8hp 
and 5.2 scfm @ 90 psi(whats that all mean)


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

DBRhino said:


> It is a 200 psi 4.5 gal. 1.8hp
> and 5.2 scfm @ 90 psi(whats that all mean)


200 psi maximum tank pressure, volume of tank is 4.5 gallons. The compressor is able to provide 5.2 cubic feet of air per minute @ 90 psi.

The compessor is designed to operate several nailers at the same time or one air wrench in short bursts. If you want to operate pneumatic mechanics tools, look for one with a scfm around 8 @ 90 psi. IMO this compressor is overkill for nailers and airing up tires.

Steer clear of the coiled plastic hoses and replace it with one made of rubber.


----------



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

*get to it*

come on go out and by the compressor and start nailin!


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

thanks 4747

rocketdoctor
My local lumberyard is having a Tool dead or alive trade in any tool brand(they sell dewalt) they are giving $100 gift cards for table saws(which then you spend the gift card there on dewalt tools) SO anyway i picked up a old craftsmen table saw for $20 and i took it in and they will give me $100 so i made some money now i am looking at compressors.
oh ya the trade in day is dec. 10

SO thats why i am looking at the D55146 compressor


----------



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

DBRhino said:


> My local lumberyard is having a Tool dead or alive trade in any tool brand(they sell dewalt) they are giving $100 gift cards for table saws(which then you spend the gift card there on dewalt tools) SO anyway i picked up a old craftsmen table saw for $20 and i took it in and they will give me $100 so i made some money now i am looking at compressors.
> oh ya the trade in day is dec. 10


Cool deal way to go! I think someone did something familiar with a used car I sold them.

This air compressor is good and I don't think overkill as long as its not hard enough for you to lug around, the wheels are kinda cool. Overkill is not bad you never know you might have a job where you will want to use a Palm nailer (great for hanging joists). I have a smaller compressor which is a bit stressed when I use this tool.

On a completely different topic, speaking of table saws did you ever see the stop saw? awesome technology http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGiYlyo2-eQ&feature=related


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

rocketdoctor said:


> On a completely different topic, speaking of table saws did you ever see the stop saw? awesome technology http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGiYlyo2-eQ&feature=related


I just got a ICS31230. My old craftsman bit me.


----------



## ron0805 (Oct 1, 2009)

rocketdoctor said:


> go for it Dewalt makes great tools, and the compressor seems compact which will be easy to transport and store. If you find you need more power out of your compressor you can always upgrade.


 
is porta cable a good brand?

thx


----------



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

I have porta cable nail guns and love them work great shoot good everytime


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

RocketDoctor
yes i have seen that table saw in action even!! At the same local lumber yard that is having the dewalt tool sale


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

Might be picking the Dewalt D55146 this weekend.
So.....now i need an air hose. Went into Men ards today for some stuff and just looked but i have no real clue what to get.

thanks guys


----------



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

the dewalt will come with an air hose but if its plastic get rid of it. buy a soft rubber one (hose) I got one recently that works just fine for $20 at home Depot


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

plastic as in PVC
Why are they bad?? fill me in please

then just a simple ole rubber hose?

anyone else? on hoses


----------



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

I had a stiff plastic hose that broke when a board fell on it. I replaced it with a rubber hose that can take alot more punishment. I think the polyurethane ones might flexible as well and lighter. Talk with the tool guys they should be able to help you with that. Tell them if they give you bad info your going to put their fingers in the Table saw (oh wait they have the stop saw so that won't work)


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

well i got the 55146 compressor today. 4 can koozies 2 dewalt hats 2 dewalt t-shirts(all Free) and a Nice dewalt safety glasses ($3.00) for $220.00
oh and some Dewalt Synthetic Compressor Oil which was $10 but got it for free......but my question is Do i need to use it??? The Compressor is an OIL-Less compressor and it doesnt say anything in the manual about it??
any help guys? RocketDoctor??
also they dont sell hoses so i will be going to the big box store for that. any more info on that guys.

thanks


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

DBRhino said:


> well i got the 55146 compressor today. 4 can koozies 2 dewalt hats 2 dewalt t-shirts(all Free) and a Nice dewalt safety glasses ($3.00) for $220.00
> oh and some Dewalt Synthetic Compressor Oil which was $10 but got it for free......but my question is Do i need to use it??? The Compressor is an OIL-Less compressor and it doesnt say anything in the manual about it??
> any help guys? RocketDoctor??
> also
> ...


Lowes carries this Hitachi, I like mine, really light weight and flexible. ($35.00)


----------



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

my cheapo compresso needs oil, has a little gauge and filler location. What does your manual say of your brand new compressor? what damage are you going to do with it first?


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

the Manual doesnt say anything about the oil.
Is there anything to do right way the first time i plug it in?? i thought someone said loosen the drain so it doesnt build up pressure for a little while?? 
and yes it doe NOT say nothing in the manual.
not sure what i am goin to do with it yet still have to get the hose.


----------



## rocketdoctor (Mar 18, 2009)

sounds like you don't need oil or anything, get a hose and start nailin stuff.


----------



## DBRhino (Nov 16, 2009)

well thats what i got from reading it! hahaha
just want to make sure it lasts for a while i guess.

anyone else??


----------

